# Anyone Blow a Strait Meat Honker?



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Any other Foiles fans out there?


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

take a look at the post entitled "Goose Call Question" and you will read about a very heated discussion about which is the better call the Strait Meat Honker or the super mag.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I made no comment on what was a better call. :roll: I was just curious if there were any other foiles fans that wanted to swap technique or what works for them.

I think Chris said it best. If there was one call that was the best we wouldn't own ten. hehehehehe


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeh I know, I was just asking you to take a look at that because it was kidda funny. I have two super mags and a strait meat honker so if you want to talk about tips and tricks them post up or PM me.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm still kind of new to a short reed. I switched from a flute around the first of August. I was lucky and had a Strait Meat Pro Staffer come to town and teach me to blow it correctly out of the gate and that helped tremendously.  I started with the meat grinder and have just purchased a honker a few weeks ago. 

I guess my biggest tip would be open that sucker up. Don't clamp down on it. I'm still messing with different sounds for my honk but grrrrrrrrr it (with a little throat) works pretty good as well as the oooohhhhh it. I find when I'm clucking it's easier to hit the grrrrr it then the ooooohhhhhh it.

Yeah I'm a rookie but I'm having fun.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

As I recently replied, I have blown the super mag fo rabout 3 years now and I loved! Had it tuned by TG a couple of times, really loved it then! A month ago I was hunting with my father who has 10 calls, and tried his straight meat.WOW could I blow that thing like I was GB3!!! So from then on I was a Foiles fan. I guess it's all about how they tune them, and how you can get them to blow!!!


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I don't even want to admit how many calls I have. I really think it has every thing to do with your confidence in blowing that certain call. If I wouldn't of had Troy there to teach me right I think I would still be blowing my Big River.  I still get down and do the nasty on it a few times a week. 

When I hit the field I have the confidence in my ability with the meat grinder and the honker and I think that more then anything is the kicker.

I've been teaching my 7 year old daughter to blow the meat grinder and some day she is going to just plane blow my socks off. She has been blowing duck calls for close to 2 years now and this is really her first year blowing a goose call. 

Ok so I know we have some more experts on here. ummmm ummmm hey big guy with the mask..... lol They say you can't say words into the short reed calls but try and teach that to a 7 year old. We do oooohhhhhwwwwhhhhhitttt with three different hand positions and other then being a little high pitched she does a pretty good job. She has a real hard time with the feeding growl and we have been trying grrrrr, daaaaa, gaaaaaa, goooooo and a few others and she still can't get the throat in it. If you want to have some fun grab a kid and get them on a duck or goose call. Great way to pass time when the fish aren't biting or the birds aren't flying.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I personally don't like the Strait Meat after trying to blow it and listening to others. IMO


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

theres alot of calls out there that are easier to master. Im actually thinking of selling my honker.

My SMH is always getting out of tune. Not happy with it.


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

Ty I believe goose calls are like shotguns.........ya never have enough and ya never sell em'. On the SMH subject I believe that diffierent calls work on different days and in different situations. I have #45 and #567 of Jeffs calls. The orignal has the old guts and rounded end on it. I love em both but there are times when I swear the Grounds or Zink brings in more birds. Personal alliances aside, I think if given the opportunity test drive as many calls as posible and find the one that fits your style! The gut are based on the same principal and dont vary that much for the average hunter. it the internal shape and composition of the call that really make the difference. I have only been on the site for a short time and already learned that the two topics that can get heated are calls and decoys. I think that I could call someones mama at B#tch before I slam a decoy or call! :lol:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Ty - It's like that gun issue. :roll: You clean them once and awhile and they will work everytime. roflamo Brad I agree  calls are like beer. Each has a little differnt filling and everyone has their favorite. :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

well on the baikal gun issue. We have 4 of them in our group and nobody uses them anymore. They just cant hack it. Everyone has either sold theirs or its sitting in the back of the cabinet. Im still trying to keep with mine. I like the gun.

Yesterday I had cleaned it to the EXTREME. Took it out in the pit blind and it jammed on the second shot. Even ejected a good shell.

Yea, i think its time to buy a SBE2.

and everyone does have their fav calls. Its just that I know you have never tried any of the others out there. Its a great call. Just the others seem easier to blow.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

umm yeah Ty you are so right. :roll:










My nephew has my my flutes on it but that only adds three to it.

Ty check out a Primos Grand short reed or the shawn stahl calls. I love how easy it is to blow the SMH. I think it is a lot easier then the meat grinder but that just my opinion.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

so basically your saying all youve ever tried is an HS slammer? :roll:

You should see my collection. I need to clean house. Got like 50 misc calls. Im thinking of selling out and buying some better ones.

Checked out a RNT MVP today. Also a Daisy Cutter.

I think for hunting that an original RNT will be fine. All though ive been rocking them with my single reed RNT J frame.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That is the only shot reed I have blowen and I thought is sucks.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

No Ty the HS was the only short reed I had bought prior to buying Foiles. I had blown many different kinds of short reeds both less expensive and more expensive. The guy that was showing me the calls a year or so ago said buy a cheaper one and work with it to see if it is something you want to do. I had blown a flute and a single honker prior to that. I blew the HS for a while and worked mainly on the multiple clucks. Well when Troy was going to teach class it was a way to learn correctly and get rid of my flute playing bad habits.


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Nebraska Outdoors Admin said:


> Any other Foiles fans out there?


I'm sure he makes a fine call, but I will never own one after watching his "Fallen Skies" DVD.

Nothing on it leads me to believe that he is an ethical hunter or a sportsman... uke:


----------



## jfp (Jan 27, 2004)

On the tape, Jeff remind me of the war movie, John Rombo. But it sound great Jeff F Rombo...

I have not seen the movie, but I presume after seing the cover that they are making pile of goose up in canada and US. I'm not sure if these guys still enjoy hunting like they use to. I don't think someone should kill tons of birds promote a product...I think that this is not respectful for nature.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

JIMC_ND said:


> Nebraska Outdoors Admin said:
> 
> 
> > Any other Foiles fans out there?
> ...


And why is that?

Ive seen the video and thought it was ok. But i dont see how much different it is than any other video. I know the point of videos isnt to show just kills, but thats why you buy the video's. To see stuff get shot.

Just my .02


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, if killing is your thing, then this is the DVD for you...Might I also suggest "Faces of Death" Vol's I-IV?

OK, that was a joke...but how many hen mallards do you want to see killed to make a video? :eyeroll: And WTF is up with shooting a goose multiple times in the air when it's already dead? :eyeroll:

Lot's of good videos out there, this isn't one of them IMHO. :lame:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> WTF is up with shooting a goose multiple times in the air when it's already dead?


I can agree with that, there is a scene I saw last night when a loner came in and there was like 10 or 12 shots....I mean I like to shoot, but com'n...they must like the taste of hevi shot... :lol:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

How many of those 10 to 12 shots were hits? My favorite on there is the snow goose on the spin to hell. :wink: It cracks me up when people buy a video about killing then complain about the killing. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It is one thing to shoot a bird in an ethical manner. But to continue to shoot the bird once it is dead, and laugh and make a mockery of its death, is not in good taste.

The non-stop hen shooting on that DVD is disgusting. For a guy who makes his living on the outdoors and nature, it suprises me that he isn't smart enough to do all the things possible to make sure there are birds in the future.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Now come on, there was only one or two instances of a bird getting hit multiple times. Again, what close and see how many of those are misses. If you can't have a little fun out there what is the point?

Gander - Young mallards look a lot like hens....... I thought the same thing when I watched it the first time. It's no different them Take Em or Whistling Wings - I love how they fade off of the hen shots on those two.

I've seen the debate about hens back and forth and over and over again. I seen nothing wrong with staying with in the law and harvesting hens. I would trust the F&WS have done their home work and set limits appropriately. Look at the snow goose issue - We shot both sexes and have we made dent in the population increase? Mother nature has a funny way of taking care of mother nature. Just my two cents ..... Now back to your regular goose call talk -------- Strait Meat Anyone?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It does not matter how many birds were hit once they were killed or not. The intent is still the same if the person connects with the shot. I just don't find shooting a bird several times on the way down "fun".

Young drakes look the same as young hens. They are all brown. Guess what? I still don't shoot them if I can't tell.

Buy the video, watch the video. I have no problem with that. I no longer choose to buy them. My protest is not to purchase the products anymore. I vote with my dollars.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There wher acouple times when singles were shot more then once?? I think there are alot more then that.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I have to admit, the first time i saw them shoot a bird numerous times i found it pretty humerous. Thinking to myself what the f were they doing. Then it got old in a quick hurry. It is definately more than a few times that it happens. The worst were those snow geese, i believe someone mentioned that earlier.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree totally about shooting falling birds already. I was jsut wondering why you didnt like the video. Not trying to ruffle and feathers.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

What shooting falling birds what ever happen to the question about Foiles Fans.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

u guys have to admit, that shot where they blew that one duck's head off was pretty cool , mustve been too heavy a load for the range it was shot at, but what a shot that was. my uncle's blown the head off a goose once or twice in his day


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> It is one thing to shoot a bird in an ethical manner. But to continue to shoot the bird once it is dead, and laugh and make a mockery of its death, is not in good taste.
> 
> The non-stop hen shooting on that DVD is disgusting. For a guy who makes his living on the outdoors and nature, it suprises me that he isn't smart enough to do all the things possible to make sure there are birds in the future.


*Excellent post, I agree with you 100%! *:beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There's one shot from "the Grind" where they shoot a goose coming in where they literally blow the ***-end off of it, and it keeps flying for awhile until the blast it again. It gets replayed in slow motion. Hunting can be gory and I understand shots like that happen, but there's no need to zoom in on it and replay it in slow motion.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Guys that shoot the crap out of birds must not really enjoy eating them at all. I feel bad when I break a wing and have to take care of the bird with my hand! If the best part about hunting for people is shooting, then maybe they need to take a different approach. Doesn't do any good to shoot things without intent to do something good with them.

Matt's right, hunting can be gory, so why in the world do guys want to show it?

I suppose a person doesn't have to view the tape, but to me, those videos don't promote good sportsmanship at all. I would not hunt with those type of people. Yeah, it's fun to shoot...but I don't need to shoot a goose three times to make myself feel good.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I chuckle like a middle school kid every time i see the subject for this thread...."anyone blow a staight meat honker"....for cripes sake someone else must find this a little funny.....sick, crude, and immature humor i know.....but hey, i don't wanna grow up so pi$$ off.


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Another reason not to buy one! :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## mcn22 (Oct 12, 2004)

fishhook said:


> I chuckle like a middle school kid every time i see the subject for this thread...."anyone blow a staight meat honker"....for cripes sake someone else must find this a little funny.....sick, crude, and immature humor i know.....but hey, i don't wanna grow up so pi$$ off.


I never thought about it like that, but i laughed my a$$ of when I read this post. Funniest thing I've read in a while. :toofunny:


----------

